# PS2 Portable Mod with WiiU Gamepad



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2014)

My friend did this Mod and he have done more Mods before and he sells them. I just wanted to share it.

​

facebook.com/video.php?v=940739622620802&pnref=story

EDIT

Some Pics


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 10, 2014)

For some odd reason I get nothing but a white square in the middle of your post.
Is it a video or what is it?


----------



## darkseekerliu (Dec 10, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> For some odd reason I get nothing but a white square in the middle of your post.
> Is it a video or what is it?


 
Same here.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 10, 2014)

```
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=940739622620802
```


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2014)

Heres the link
https://www. facebook.com/video.php?v=940739622620802&pnref=story


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 10, 2014)

youtube video for convenience


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 10, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> youtube video for convenience



Thanks.

I recommend the OP to replace the Facebook link with the Youtube one.
It seems this forum is not compatible with FB videos as media or stand alone videos at all, only by posting the sole link.


----------



## migles (Dec 10, 2014)

it would be a big challenge, but it would be so great if he could use the wiiugamepad own controls, however you would have to use dualshock analogs cuz the R3 and L3, and to be perfect, presure keys...


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Dec 10, 2014)

The only issue with making the Wii U gamepad controls as PS2 controls are the Analog Triggers (R2/L2)
The R3/L3 buttons are present in the GamePad, so that is not a problem.
Although I don't know how many games really made use of the analog triggers to be honest.

Good project, but my only recommendation would be to make the GamePad controls usable instead of an external PS2 controller.
Ditch the Sony controller, is obsolete by design for more than 20 years since the original PSX and they still use it. (Beats me)


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 10, 2014)

migles said:


> it would be a big challenge, but it would be so great if he could use the wiiugamepad own controls, however you would have to use dualshock analogs cuz the R3 and L3, and to be perfect, presure keys...


 

You realize that the Gamepad does indeed have R3 and L3 buttons right?  I've only played one game so far that utilize them (ZombiU), but they are there.


----------



## migles (Dec 10, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> You realize that the Gamepad does indeed have R3 and L3 buttons right? I've only played one game so far that utilize them (ZombiU), but they are there.


 
i am one of the 99% that didn't get a wii u, i didnt even know if the gamepad had L2 R2 buttons....



ShadowOne333 said:


> Ditch the Sony controller, is obsolete by design for more than 20 years since the original PSX and they still use it. (Beats me)


 
flameware incomming beware.....


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 10, 2014)

Added some pics of his work.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 10, 2014)

looks cool but its a waste of a gamepad...unless you just had a broken/faulty one or are using a replacement housing for it??


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 10, 2014)

I woud like this done with gba to be honest. I talked about having a netbook gutted years ago before the tablet craze on benhack. Turning it into an over size gba with a nice screen.


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

hey dude thanks for posting my project , did not know people would actually like this stuff so i kept it to myself , also am going to post a video soon of it in youtube fully working (L3 and R3 included lol ) thanks for all the awesome feed back

this is my youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCasperrojas

if you want to check that out i also have gamecube portable (not the best looking ones but the most solid out there )


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

VashTS said:


> looks cool but its a waste of a gamepad...unless you just had a broken/faulty one or are using a replacement housing for it??


 
  it's actually a gamepad plastic case cover , i would never destroy something functional just for this 



ShadowOne333 said:


> Good project, but my only recommendation would be to make the GamePad controls usable instead of an external PS2 controller.
> Ditch the Sony controller, is obsolete by design for more than 20 years since the original PSX and they still use it. (Beats me)


 
well if you look at the pictures provided by my friend , you can see that it was modded with the original ps2 controller plates , thats where the buttons will go , the external controller is just for testing


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 11, 2014)

No problem man. ✌


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 11, 2014)

migles said:


> *i am one of the 99% that didn't get a wii u*, i didnt even know if the gamepad had L2 R2 buttons....
> 
> 
> 
> flameware incomming beware.....


 

perhaps then you shouldn't be speaking on such matters that you are not educated in.

Regardless, you should get one, at this point you're really missing out if you don't have a Wii U, but  thats just my opinion, I love great games, what can I say?


----------



## migles (Dec 11, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> perhaps then you shouldn't be speaking on such matters that you are not educated in.
> 
> Regardless, you should get one, at this point you're really missing out if you don't have a Wii U, but thats just my opinion, I love great games, what can I say?


 
perhaps you should chill out (and after wrote this i also need to chill out), the 99% thing was a joke, and no i will not get a wii u, keep in mind i didnt said i hate it or like it. (if you want to know the reason its because i can't affoard to get it, and lets not discuss this pls)

also, now knowing is not a big deal, i looked into wikipedia before replying because i had no idea, no other NINTENDO console had "L3/R3" i am suprised that it does

next time you just need to say (nicely) "wii u does have L3/R3" so i learn something, instead going in rambo with rocks at me....


BTW EvilMakiPR do you think in the end you will be able to close the gamepad? maybe put a battery on it? or its too hard....
also, how do you play the games? hdd? can you post more technical details like what you used?
post more info in here, making us going into facebook instead having the info here on gbatemp is not that cool...


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 11, 2014)

migles said:


> perhaps you should chill out (and after wrote this i also need to chill out), the 99% thing was a joke, and no i will not get a wii u, keep in mind i didnt said i hate it or like it. (if you want to know the reason its because i can't affoard to get it, and lets not discuss this pls)
> 
> also, now knowing is not a big deal, i looked into wikipedia before replying because i had no idea, no other NINTENDO console had "L3/R3" i am suprised that it does
> 
> next time you just need to say (nicely) "wii u does have L3/R3" so i learn something, instead going in rambo with rocks at me....


 

Did I come across as a jerk?  I was just putting my two cents out there.  Sorry if my frankness sounded rude, but just being straight up about it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Dec 11, 2014)

migles said:


> perhaps you should chill out (and after wrote this i also need to chill out), the 99% thing was a joke, and no i will not get a wii u, keep in mind i didnt said i hate it or like it. (if you want to know the reason its because i can't affoard to get it, and lets not discuss this pls)
> 
> also, now knowing is not a big deal, i looked into wikipedia before replying because i had no idea, no other NINTENDO console had "L3/R3" i am suprised that it does
> 
> ...


thecasperrojas

Hes the one that did this mod.


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

hello yeah it will have batterys and runs games of usb , uploading a video testing it right now


----------



## migles (Dec 11, 2014)

thecasperrojas said:


> hello yeah it will have batterys and runs games of usb , uploading a video testing it right now


 
give us more details  like, if i want to build one what i need, how can i do it etc (just some info, do not need to make it step by step)

i heard playing games on a ps2 through usb sucks, but to make a ps2 fitting on that is hard... isn't there cd drive emulators for ps2 (like a ODDE or ODE, dont know what is called)?


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 11, 2014)

migles said:


> give us more details  like, if i want to build one what i need, how can i do it etc (just some info, do not need to make it step by step)
> 
> i heard playing games on a ps2 through usb sucks, but to make a ps2 fitting on that is hard... isn't there cd drive emulators for ps2 (like a ODDE or ODE, dont know what is called)?


 

well you would need a few parts (close to $350 on parts) and some soldering skills , and basic electronics knowledge , you will need a few things for this
list:

ps2 slim mobo (schp-7900x) would do the job,
batterys (optional) 7.4v 5000 mah or higher to get a dicent play time
case && epoxy or jb-wield
a ps2 controller (i recommend the gamestop ps2 controller (gb-122) model)
a custom heatsink (i recommed a side blowing fan with heatsink)
audio amp (any audio amp would work)
speakers(i recommend the ds lite ones)
a tft rear view monitor screen(from 3.5 up to 7 inch , your option)
some sand paper , soldering iron , solder tool, tact switches , wires , and basic accommodate skill for tiny things
some paint (i recommend krylon fusion)
and alot of time (maybe 160 hours will get you a simple portable < if you want a batter looking portable it ill be close to 4-5 months of work)

p.s. 
no theres no dvd drive emulator


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish we had a dedicated section for portable mods like this...But it guess that's asking too much for the mods and owner...


----------



## Aionmagan (Dec 12, 2014)

EvilMakiPR said:


> My friend did this Mod and he have done more Mods before and he sells them. I just wanted to share it.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...







pin this video if you can , thanks


----------

